# West Monroe, LA, Lizzy 6-8 weeks f puppy



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Lizzy: Petfinder

Lizzy 
* German Shepherd Dog [Mix] *

* Medium







Baby







Female







Dog *

   
 
View Video 
   

More About Lizzy

Hi there! I'm cute and spunky and I want a new home TODAY! I'm aboug 6-8 weeks old which is just too young to have to be in a shelter. Please come choose me! *WE ACCEPT CASH ONLY SO BE SURE TO HAVE CASH WHEN YOU COME TO THE SHELTER. The control # for this dog is 4175. Please write it down before calling the shelter. 

Note: The shelter phone will not dial long distance numbers so we can't return any long distance calls. Also, we only have 2 employees so we are often out of the office caring for the animals or showing adopters around. If you get our answering machine, please give us a call back.

Adoption Fees include a spay/neuter certificate, 7-in-1 and bordetella vaccinations and a dewormer. We accept cash only. 

Dogs/Puppies - $60.00
Cats/Kittens - $50.00

Please understand that we can not guarantee the health of any animal at our shelter. Although we vaccinate our adoptable animals, kennel cough and parvo can be common at animal shelters that house stray animals. We ask that you take your adopted pet to the vet and if something is wrong with your new dog or cat, you can then bring it back for a refund or you can choose another pet. 

It is also a law in Louisiana that any animal adopted from a shelter MUST be spayed or neutered. The shelter provides the spay/neuter certificate at the time of the adoption so that you can have this done. Please don't break the law or help contribute to the pet overpopulation problem in our parish. SPAY OR NEUTER YOUR NEW PET AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. * 

*My Contact Info*


Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter
West Monroe, LA
318-323-4032
 

 Email Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter
See more pets from Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter
 Share on Facebook


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Cute AND spunky - a winning combo for little Lizzy!
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump for the cute baby


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

ohhhh so cute !!!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

petfinder listing says adopted.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Yay!


----------

